# won't tie help !!!!



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

hi I am trying to breed my female dog she is 18 mnths old and this is her first time of mating we have tried her several times with the other male dog unfortunately they have not tied her tail is flagging she is standing still he is most certainly interested and mounts her for long periods of time at one point he was on her for about 4 mins and when he eventually dismounted his penis was very enlarged I am wondering if this was the tie and it was very quick.Is it possible for a mating like this to become successful and how likely it would be for her to have puppies.any awnswers for this would be gratefully appreciated kind regards.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

There is such thing as a slip mating but the penis has to enter the female and yes that can get her pregnant.!
It would not have been a tie for that short amount of time once tied the base of the penis become swallon and takes a while to go down..

Could it be that the bitch or dog is either to small or to big for each other hence he isnt hitting the right place..??

have you researched the mating, welping and rearing process
18months is a little to young imo

Kerry


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

Is this a rottie? I would have thought 18 months is a bit young


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi yeah it is a rottie I have been told that this would be the right age to start breeding her this is her 3rd season so think she is ready.The other dog that was the male was a bull mastiff cross bordeux so they were about the same height I did ring up the vets to find out if everything we were doing was fine and they assured me I was doing everything right just a bit worried now that she might not be pregnant.Thanku for ur advice though.:laugh:


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> Hi yeah it is a rottie I have been told that this would be the right age to start breeding her this is her 3rd season so think she is ready.The other dog that was the male was a bull mastiff cross bordeux so they were about the same height I did ring up the vets to find out if everything we were doing was fine and they assured me I was doing everything right


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

rottielover said:


> Hi yeah it is a rottie I have been told that this would be the right age to start breeding her this is her 3rd season so think she is ready.The other dog that was the male was a bull mastiff cross bordeux so they were about the same height I did ring up the vets to find out if everything we were doing was fine and they assured me I was doing everything right just a bit worried now that she might not be pregnant.Thanku for ur advice though.:laugh:


Oh my dear god speechless not that im suprised why on earth would you want to cross a litter...
I wont even ask if they have been health test either :thumbdown: :thumbdown:
Vets dont know alot about breeding quite clearly yours dont any how


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Although I have nothing against cross breeds (owned enough of them mostly rescues) I can't say I would purposely cross two dogs. If I were looking for a nice cross I'd find an accidental litter or go to a rescue. As far as your question I have a rough collie and won't even consider breeding her until she's turned 2 yrs old. My Sheltie I've taken to stud twice and she just wasn't interested at all.....Jill


----------



## Small~Fluffy (Mar 13, 2009)

*Im so with you all on this   

I read it & just though s***!!*


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

well what can I say I think cross breed dogs have the loveliest natures and hardly any health problems both my dog the rottie and the stud are the most loveliest dogs ever why do they have to be pure breeds what is wrong with a cross and as for some of the nasty comments that I have had I am not sure why they have been health checked the only thing I have'nt tested for is if she is ovulating as I know when this happens I only asked a simple question and wanted a bit of help .So some help would be greatly appreciated as it is sensible help .Thankyou


----------



## Molly's Mum (May 22, 2009)

I'm a bit tired so it's better if I just keep my mouth shut !!!


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

rottielover said:


> Hi yeah it is a rottie I have been told that this would be the right age to start breeding her this is her 3rd season so think she is ready.The other dog that was the male was a bull mastiff cross bordeux so they were about the same height I did ring up the vets to find out if everything we were doing was fine and they assured me I was doing everything right just a bit worried now that she might not be pregnant.Thanku for ur advice though.:laugh:


for goodness sake. WHY???????????????????????????


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

why do you want to do such a mating?? IMO its totally irresponsible. There are already far too many crosses filling rescues to bursting point.


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

If she has pups I have 6 homes lined up already these are people i know and trust i am not doing it for money as i am not selling them the people i have lined up know my dog and the stud can any of you please tell me why you are all being quite rude i hav'nt been rude on here i just asked a question and i still have not got a reply.I am doing it all right and i have bred staffys before but not experienced them not tieing that is why i asked that particular question.So please if you do not want to answer my question don't reply at all.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

With such a big dog as the father would the pups be too big for the bitch? I am not trying to stop you breeding, just asking.

Tied dogs usually stand tail to tail and it can last a while, although it isn't necessary for this to happen to make the bitch pregnant.


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

He is not huge and she is not a big rottie she is one of the smaller rotties the only thing is u are all talking as if she is pregnant with what i asked I don't even think she is just some kind advice would be nice.


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

18mths is far to young for a rottweiler bitch to have been mated. 

no where near to being fully mature. she should of been 2yrs and over b4 mating.


----------



## Guinevere13 (Mar 31, 2008)

Sorry I did add a bit about the tie, you may not have seen it. Sometimes though the bitch just isn't interested or is not quite ready (may not be mature enough). Dogs will try it on anytime whether a bitch is ready or not.  Just keep an eye on her. If the Stud lives with you then there will be more opportunities when the time is right. They will let you know.


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

most people on here dont agree with cross breeding so you may not get much advice or any nice replys, and im sorry i cant give you any as i do not breed... 
have you not thought about breeding her with another rottie? this may solve the problem of them not tieing as the rottie male could be a better hight and build for her? i know they are a popular dog.. my OH is planning on getting one when we buy a house together.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

And I though my accidental litter was bad enough, but what's been done has been done 

Just a question, what health tests have you had done and what is your reason for breeding? just because they are good pets?

Also just an update crossbreeds and mongrels aren't always healthier particularly if the parents have some problem, etc; My springer has separation anxiety issues and this has passed on allot to the puppies 

It's not just health problems but even temperament and minor problems can pass on.

edit;

She may not be ready at 18 months, she's still a puppy herself at that age


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

what are the signs of when it is not the right time then ?


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

has your bitch been hipscored?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rottielover said:


> well what can I say I think cross breed dogs have the loveliest natures and hardly any health problems.


Thats a myth. Crossbreeds suffer the same amount of health issues as any pure bred dog does. Id hope that you would at the least have had hip scores done, as im sure if you do go ahead with this litter, that you wont want puppies in pain with hip dysplasia, which are common in the breeds you are crossing.

Id also ask you to think twice about what you are doing. Rescue kennels are fit to bursting with unwanted dogs right now. Pure breeds and crosses alike. If your friends really want dogs, maybe they can think about taking one of the THOUSANDS that have no homes, rather than adding to an already out of control problem.

Im sorry if you think people are being nasty. But IMO they are just being honest, and have the dogs best interest at heart.

Raising a litter of puppies costs in excess of £1000, and its a 24/7 job for a full 8 weeks. Then you have to offer a lifetime home to each and every puppy. Are you prepared to do this? What happens if the puppies are born and your friends change their minds? It happens all the time.


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

the right time would be when she is old enough and mated to another rottweiler.


----------



## *Ragdoll* (Jan 21, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> the right time would be when she is old enough and mated to another rottweiler.


which im guessing is over 2, so if you are 100% on breeding it wont be long to wait and as people have said is worth waiting and will give you time to think about various things people have said and to find a better mate for her..


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

estalearottweilers said:


> the right time would be when she is old enough and mated to another rottweiler.


I agree but to be honest some one that thinks its alright to do a cross mating isnt going to listen to the advice given from responsible breeders..

If your bitch has had her health tests i would wait till her next season and find a stud dog of the same breed.!!!
That has also had the same health tests

Cross breeds do not have less chance of getting health issue imo it doubles them as your throwing 2 dogs togther with different issues so in effect can make a dog alot more un healthy you also dont no what to expect

This makes me so mad


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> can any of you please tell me why you are all being quite rude


You are probably a little shocked at the replies as you probably think there is nothing wrong with what you are doing. However, this kind of breeding is very irresponsible in every conceivable way really. I appreciate that, in your naivety, you probably didn't realise, but now you know. You are breeding a bitch that is too young, that hasn't been health tested (as I doubt the stud has either), in an economic climate that is seeing dogs and unsold puppies being handed into rescues in epidemic proportions, and you don't seem to have the slightest idea of what you are doing.

Oh, and it is not true that cross breds are healthy. The worst case of hip displasia I've known was in a cross bred, something that both rotties and the stud cross breeds suffer from.... I guess it's too much to hope that they have been hipscored?


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I agree but to be honest some one that thinks its alright to do a cross mating isnt going to listen to the advice given from responsible breeders..
> 
> If your bitch has had her health tests i would wait till her next season and find a stud dog of the same breed.!!!
> That has also had the same health tests
> ...


spot on dd. and with the breeds within this mating have a long list of health issues most of them being the same problems, so defo doubling the chances{or should i say a triple chance} but like you say it will go in one ear out out the other.


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

After receiving a report on this thread, may i take this opportunity to remind you of the rules on Cross Breeding on the forum. 
Thank you for your cooperation
*
Due to the over posting on the subject of the so called 'Designer Dogs', cross breeds, mongrels whatever you wish to call them on the forum, The Moderators have felt that its time to put an end to these threads, which are not only repetitive, and go nowhere, but are upsetting the members that are owners of these dogs.

We know that there are pros and cons to owning a dog such as these, as it is with any dog whether pedigree or otherwise.

We ask all our members to refrain from starting any more threads on this subject as it is only causing upset and arguments, and in some cases members withdrawing there membership from the forum. Something i think you would agree, none of us want.

If you feel inclined to abuse this new rule, you will be given a warning and an Infraction, continued abuse with result with a permanent ban.

This also includes the threads about backyard breeders in both cats and dogs, we all know they are out there and that some of us at sometime have been there, done it, got the t-shirt - but this is where it all stops all dogs are dogs and all cats are cats.

We don't mind people talking about their pets or what cross they are but don't go anywhere towards knocking the cross etc. No longer allowed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Yes the moderators do feel very strongly on the subject and there will be no 2nd chances.
Thank you for your cooperation on this subject
The Forum Team*


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Dundee said:


> You are probably a little shocked at the replies as you probably think there is nothing wrong with what you are doing. However, this kind of breeding is very irresponsible in every conceivable way really. I appreciate that, in your naivety, you probably didn't realise, but now you know. You are breeding a bitch that is too young, that hasn't been health tested (as I doubt the stud has either), in an economic climate that is seeing dogs and unsold puppies being handed into rescues in epidemic proportions, and you don't seem to have the slightest idea of what you are doing.
> 
> Oh, and it is not true that cross breds are healthy. The worst case of hip displasia I've known was in a cross bred, something that both rotties and the stud cross breeds suffer from.... I guess it's too much to hope that they have been hipscored?


Couldnt have said it better myself couldnt agree more either.!!


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not up on rotties, but is your's a purebred anyway? She looks very sweet in your photo, but looks more like a cross to me.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

it is against the rules to have a go at people because they have a cross breed or choose to breed a cross please see http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/36419-important-rule-please-read.html

I know you are all passionate about this subject but please can you stay on topic and if you have no advice for the OP please refrain from replying thank you,


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree with Nonnie.

When my dog has a litter of 10, I was lucky she birthed all 10 alright and had no problems and raised healthy puppies but healthy puppies came at cost.

My carpet was ruined, I lost allot of sleep, I lost allot of items and objects to their destruction and I was paying out a fortune on vet bills, food bills and everything else.

My Oh took on a rottie from a friend who'd rescued her from a bad situation. She was only around a year old and without knowing she was pregnant and after a month of having her, she gave birth to 6 puppies. Sadly one puppy was a runt and the mother killed him by laying on him. My OH also had problems getting her to feed and then 3 weeks in she got Pyometra so he was up every few hours feeding the pups because the mother wasn't allowed.

He actually lost his job because he fell asleep, he was so tired all the time. His room was destroyed and he spent nearly $1,000 all together. He then had the problems of finding them homes despite everyone at the start said they would have one. He ended up with a pup till she was 6 months old before he could find he a home despite he charged no more than $50 which is nothing.

There are so many dogs in shelters, so many accidental litters and just so many dogs, why steal homes away from dogs who are looking for homes? there's dogs in their of all ages even 6 week old puppies.


Are you really ready to go through hell and back and to put your bitch's life in danger?

I don't wish to sound nasty, rude or anything like that and I could have understood if it was accident but this wasn't

Oh also I still have one of my puppies after he was brung back to me 3 times  

Will you be ready to take them back and go through the hassle of trying to find the right home?

edit;

I'm not having a go in anyway that cross breed puppies are being bred but this person is breeding from a young female and i'm sharing my own and my Oh's experience.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

please reconsider breeding your bitch for a start shes too young & to breed her with mastiff/bordaux cross is putting your bitch at extra risk of welping complications. If you care about her welfare dont do it.


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

well i have to say that all of your replys are still greatly apprciated and as somebody stated that yes all the rescue places and kennels are fit to bursting and like you said that there are crosses and pure breeds and no i can't guarantee that the people i have lined up will take the pups but i am fully aware of what i need to do if that is the case and i will keep them right up until i find tham all good homes.Her hipscore was fine she has no signs of hip displaysia she is in perfect health and so is the stud there are no genetic defects on either side.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

rottielover said:


> well i have to say that all of your replys are still greatly apprciated and as somebody stated that yes all the rescue places and kennels are fit to bursting and like you said that there are crosses and pure breeds and no i can't guarantee that the people i have lined up will take the pups but i am fully aware of what i need to do if that is the case and i will keep them right up until i find tham all good homes.Her hipscore was fine she has no signs of hip displaysia she is in perfect health and so is the stud there are no genetic defects on either side.


Good to hear you hip scored her  can i please ask the score


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

The reason why you are not getting the replies you want is that you have come onto a forum full of dog lovers and told them you are intentionally breeding a cross.
There are thousands of dogs in rescue, hundreds being put to sleep every day because people want to breed their dogs for stupid reasons.

You must have alot of money if you are not going to be selling the puppies. Your dog will need extra food and attention before the puppies are even born, she might need a c-section that could be up to 1k, and it certainly is not cheap raising a litter, she could have 10 puppies so you would need more than 6 homes lined up, you might know these people but they might change their mind.

Your dog and the stud dog might be the lovliest dogs but if they haven't been health checked then all of the puppies might be born with something wrong, I know rotties are known for hip dysplacia, you could produce a litter of puppies who get it badly or anything.

18 months definately too young for a ritti to have a litter, I had a foster rotti who was 3 and still very much immature.

I suggest you research breeding a bit more, and let your dog mature a bit. If you decide you still want to breed her after you have done all the necesary health tests, then breed her with another rottweiler.

I'm sorry if you think people are being rude, but we are just being honest. I have a 5 month pup, from an accidental litter I looked after the mum from 8 weeks pregnant and it has been the hardest thing I've done in a long time! Especially finding homes for 9 cross breed puppies, it was so hard to make sure they idnt get in the wrong hands.


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

she is a full pedigree rottweiler


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

what was her hipscore?


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

the hip score was 10


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

is she k.c reg if so what lines is she?


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

if she is'nt pregnant from trying to mate her this time i have taken into consideration on what you all have said and if i do want to try in future will consider trying with another rottweiler and no i don't have bundles of money and yes if she is pregnant i do know how much time they take up as i have said earlier i have bred staffys before


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottielover said:


> she is a full pedigree rottweiler


 my bitch almost died through whelping complications & huskies are usually free whelpers, a puppy was stuck in the birth canal & she had to have an emergency ceaserian, you really are putting your bitch at great risk using this sire.


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

no she is'nt kc registered unfortunately we were never able to get the papers for her


----------



## Dundee (Oct 20, 2008)

> it is against the rules to have a go at people because they have a cross breed


I wasn't having a go, honest - was genuinely interested because to me, she looks like she has a labrador head rather than a rottie, although with rottie markings. But, as I said, I'm not up on rotties and maybe the ones I've seen aren't typical of the breed.


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

rottielover said:


> no she is'nt kc registered unfortunately we were never able to get the papers for her


how did you go about the hipscoring then?


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

the sire has been studed before and is proven he was bred with another bull mastiff I am hoping there is no complications but could that not be the case with any other dog


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

i took her to the vets and he took xrays and sent them off he then told me the hip score i was unsure the vet could do this but when i took her there he said he would do it for me


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

is your bitch microchipped/tattoed?


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

no she isn't microchipped or tattooed


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

rottielover said:


> the sire has been studed before and is proven he was bred with another bull mastiff I am hoping there is no complications but could that not be the case with any other dog


of course there always a risk which is why you shouldnt increase that risk!bull mastiffs & bordeaux are both bigger breeds genetically than a rottie so even if this sire is similar size to your bitch, the puppies are likely going to be very big for a rottie to whelp


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

then i find it hard to understand how she has a hipscore? yes non k.c reg dogs can be hipscored but they first have to be either microchipped or tat. do you have the hipscore result on paper i.e from the BVA?


----------



## rottielover (Jun 11, 2009)

what is your prob all i asked was a simple question not an interrogation thankyou very much


----------



## estalearottweilers (Mar 30, 2008)

no problem at all. you asked and you are getting reply's which do come with Q'S


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thread closed for moderation


----------

